# Lowrance elite 4x vs garmin echo 501c?



## davids.reef (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm knew to this site and very happy to be here! Recently bought a 14ft jon and have been slowly fixing it up trying to turn it into more of a bass boat, I'll start a thread later today after work of my build.Right now I'm looking for a depth finder on a budget lol, Iv been looking at the lowrance elite 4x on sale at academy for $99 and the garmen echo 501c at cabelas on sale for $199 I believe,The screen is pretty small on the lowrance compared to the garmin but the lowrance looks clearer/crisper so I'd like to hear your thoughts on which one I should choose? If there's something else around the $200 price range that u think is better please let me know, I'm mainly using it to locate structure on the bottom and would like to save way points, Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## thill (Jan 7, 2015)

The Lowrance 4x is an excellent little machine. Very nice imaging!

My last Garmin sonar unit was disappointing, but maybe they have improved since then.

-TH


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 2, 2015)

Although I went with the lowrance elite 3x if I had $200i would be looking at the raymarine dragonfly. I got my 3x on sale for $79


----------



## kingfish78 (Jun 3, 2015)

I too am new here and working on my old polarkraft 1446. I've had. Garmin 300c on the boat for the past 3 years and have had to replace the power wire after one year and then the whole unit after 2 years and then I just returned the second unit after only one year. All this was due to corrosion on the batter connection going into the unit and corrosion on the unit itself. I took the necessary measures to prevent corrosion but it still occurred regardless. I feel as though the garmin connections are a poor design and let moisture in causing corrosion. I purchased it from west marine and added the protection plus plan so there's was no issue with replacing or returning the unit for a full refund. A friend of mine recently purchased a Lowrance Elite 3x DSI unit from cabelas and the connections are much better and screen is very nice. Since I wast refunded my money from west marine on a store credit I have decided the Lowrance Elite 4x Chirp was the best unit for the money since it equated to my refund. Only $169, not bad for a chirp unit. Add the protection plan is only $29 and extends the warranty to 3 years from date of purchase. I think either of these Lowrance units would be a good choice for you and are a lot better than traditional 2d sonars. JMHO.


----------



## Cali Duck (Jun 3, 2015)

davids.reef said:


> Hey everyone I'm knew to this site and very happy to be here! Recently bought a 14ft jon and have been slowly fixing it up trying to turn it into more of a bass boat, I'll start a thread later today after work of my build.Right now I'm looking for a depth finder on a budget lol, Iv been looking at the lowrance elite 4x on sale at academy for $99 and the garmen echo 501c at cabelas on sale for $199 I believe,The screen is pretty small on the lowrance compared to the garmin but the lowrance looks clearer/crisper so I'd like to hear your thoughts on which one I should choose? If there's something else around the $200 price range that u think is better please let me know, I'm mainly using it to locate structure on the bottom and would like to save way points, Thanks for your help in advance!



The Elite 3X is is $99 every day of the week on Amazon (Sometimes a few bucks cheaper). I bought one and it is great for my needs - Temp, Fish Finder, and depth.

Since you're a bass guy - I'd spend the extra $40 on an Elite 4X so you get the DSI and Sonar. Structure is important to bass fishing. It's on sale for $140 at Academy now (I don't know where you saw a 4X for $99...)

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/lowrance-elite-4x-hdi-fishfinder/pid-1483018?N=647668438&Ntt=Elite+4x&Ntk=All


----------



## Fadec (Jun 11, 2015)

I purchased the Lowrance elite 4x from Academy Sports about 3 weeks ago. This is the first fish finder I've owned so I really don't have anything to compare it too, but for $100 I'm really pleased with the unit.

Heck, I spent more money on accessories to rig it for use on my kayak and pontoon boat then the unit itself cost.

Fadec


----------



## Cali Duck (Jun 11, 2015)

Fadec said:


> I purchased the Lowrance elite 4x from Academy Sports about 3 weeks ago. This is the first fish finder I've owned so I really don't have anything to compare it too, but for $100 I'm really pleased with the unit.
> 
> Heck, I spent more money on accessories to rig it for use on my kayak and pontoon boat then the unit itself cost.
> 
> Fadec



Was it on sale then? Cuz I can't find for $100...


----------



## Fadec (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes, it was on sale on Academy's web site. Crazy thing is the sale price wasn't displayed at the store. However, when the clerk scanned the box it came up $99. Mine is just the 4x model not the 4x Chirp. I think the chirp was $40-50 more.

Fadec


----------



## Cali Duck (Jun 11, 2015)

Fadec said:


> Yes, it was on sale on Academy's web site. Crazy thing is the sale price wasn't displayed at the store. However, when the clerk scanned the box it came up $99. Mine is just the 4x model not the 4x Chirp. I think the chirp was $40-50 more.
> 
> Fadec



Great deal..I only got the 3x for $99...


----------



## crappie1133 (Jun 13, 2015)

davids.reef said:


> Hey everyone I'm knew to this site and very happy to be here! Recently bought a 14ft jon and have been slowly fixing it up trying to turn it into more of a bass boat, I'll start a thread later today after work of my build.Right now I'm looking for a depth finder on a budget lol, Iv been looking at the lowrance elite 4x on sale at academy for $99 and the garmen echo 501c at cabelas on sale for $199 I believe,The screen is pretty small on the lowrance compared to the garmin but the lowrance looks clearer/crisper so I'd like to hear your thoughts on which one I should choose? If there's something else around the $200 price range that u think is better please let me know, I'm mainly using it to locate structure on the bottom and would like to save way points, Thanks for your help in advance!


davids,reef, I think the elite 4x qualifies for a $50.00 rebate also. BBG Marine list them for $158.11. Not sure if its Before or After rebate. You might want to check it out.........crappie133


----------

